# Geknickte Ecke generieren



## Jeena Paradies (1. September 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne auf einer Seite so eine Ecke umknicken, so wie wenn man eine Ecke auf einem Blatt ganz umknickt. Es sollte so ein wenig Iconmäßig aussehen.

Es geht um die Seite http://jeenaparadies.servebeer.com/open/Webs/broke-kid/ und die Ecke so wie sie ist will ich nicht haben, sondern so richtig geknickt und zusammengedrückt. So wie bei manchen Icons für Textdokumente oder so was nur größer und dass es dazu passt. Veilleicht noch mit einem Schatten oder so was.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich da rangehen kann. Ich habe schon nach einem Tutorial gesucht aber nichts in dieser Richtung gefunden.

(Mit steht das Programm Gimp zur Verfügung)

Grüße

Jeena Paradies


----------



## ShadowMan (1. September 2004)

Hi Jeena,

mit Gimp bist du leider aber etwas falsch im PS-Forum, hm?! *g*

Aber wenns wirklich realistisch aussehen soll würde ich einfach ein Blatt knicken und dieses einscannen oder fotographieren. Dieses dann noch an deine Seite anpassen und fertig 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## dartox (1. September 2004)

Einfach ne Ecke mit GIMP markieren, Strg + C drücken, ENTF drücken, Strg + V drücken, um 180° drehen, und fertig.

MfG dartox


----------



## Jeena Paradies (2. September 2004)

Hi,

ja sorry das mit Gimp. Ich habe gehört dass die von den Grundfunktionen ähnlich sind.

Foto ist mir dann glaube ich zu realistisch, außerdem bekomme ich den roten Hintergrund bestimmt nicht richtig drauf.

Wenn ich vom Weißen die Ecke abschneide und drehe dann ist doch weiß auf weiß und man sieht trotzdem nichts oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------

